# R2D2 - Droid 2 Rooted...



## sanoblue (Jul 15, 2012)

i currently am looking for the best rom for this and looking for suggestions on how to go about this....

this is what im looking for and if with a lil bit of help ill probly whip out a quick tut to help others with D2's that are being retired to becoming media players....

1) Best / Stable rom with good battery life / customizable. (currently running LiquidICS) OPEN TO SUGGESTIONS

2) List of Phone side Bloatware to be uninstalled to make the change from phone to mediaplayer

3) List of Suggestions on Roms/Version builds, and suggestions on apps for tweaking as im new to the root side of Droid (basicly if the app does something fun enabled thru root... let me know







)

4) .....

5) Profit!!??!?!?!!

Feel Free to add your idea's and opinions. im here to learn and take my poor droid to new media heights


----------



## Gasai Yuno (Jul 25, 2011)

Flashing it to anything else than Verizon would require stock firmware. You can return to your custom ROM after that.


----------



## sanoblue (Jul 15, 2012)

Gasai Yuno said:


> Flashing it to anything else than Verizon would require stock firmware. You can return to your custom ROM after that.


ok thats not a problem... what prepaid services are available to flash to? as per that... more info on that would be helpful....


----------



## Gasai Yuno (Jul 25, 2011)

As you're on a CDMA-only device, I'd say in your case it's either Cricket Wireless or MetroPCS?..

I live in Japan and Russia, so I have no clue about the US cellular market, but those two are pretty widespread, or so I heard.


----------



## joeblow789 (Oct 8, 2011)

Page Plus is a Verizon prepaid carrier. No flashing needed, it's just Verizon.
http://slickdeals.net/f/1593646-29-95-1200-anytime-minutes-3000-texts-100mb-Data-on-Verizon-Wireless-Network-Page-Plus-NO-CONTRACT?t=1593646


----------



## sanoblue (Jul 15, 2012)

ok so i think im going to rephrase my questions.....

been tinkering around and i think what im wanting to do is turn my droid 2 into (for a lack of a better/easier way to put it.) an itouch... in example. i want to basicly take my droid 2 (iphone) and remove all aspects of phone and messaging not needed to turn it into a droid version of an itouch...

so basicly when im done i would like the droid 2 to be an epic media player/mini pc.....

i currently am looking for the best rom for this and looking for suggestions on how to go about this....

so in summery... this is now what im looking for and if with a lil bit of help ill probly whip out a quick tut to help others with D2's that are being retired to becoming media players....

1) Best / Stable rom with good battery life / customizable. (currently running LiquidICS) OPEN TO SUGGESTIONS

2) List of Phone side Bloatware to be uninstalled to make the change from phone to mediaplayer

3) List of Suggestions on Roms/Version builds, and suggestions on apps for tweaking as im new to the root side of Droid


----------



## joeblow789 (Oct 8, 2011)

You're way outa my leage on this, but that's not gonna stop me from chiming in.







CM7 is pretty lean to start with, but I guess you could open the ROM zip with 7zip or something similar (just open, not unzip) & yank out any apks you didn't want. Maybe Phone, Email, etc. I don't know if there's any interdepencencies that would make the device freak out after something like that, but it should be easy to undo or recover from. Maybe googling for info on converting a Droid into a Tablet would help as well.

LiquidICS should be pretty lean, too, although I've never used it. Probably the biggest things you'd lose with it are some camera functionality & hardware acceleration, but I could be out of date on those assumptions.


----------

